# Your Opinion Please



## dingdong (Apr 9, 2010)

I dont want to be psychoanalysed but just your opinion on what i have written;

She behaves as though she is single in her consideration of me. I am trying very hard to not be jealous and analyse why I feel like this but I’m not sure she (if she truly loved me) would like it if I were to do what she does. There seems to be no boundaries around other men. There is alot of stuff here I don’t understand and is probably related to me feeling second best. Recently at the church Quiz night, She didnt wait for me but went and sat between two people and left me to find a seat elsewhere. She basically ignored me and went full steam ahead into the quiz without thinking or talking with me. I eventually went to her and sat beside her but still she was absorbed with her male friends and I felt like I should not even be there. She would never have done this in the beginning of our marriage where we looked out for each other and were together in everything we did. Alot of times this happens at the end of the night I have been alone while she is huddled with male friends – the quiz night, Son's birthday, the Chinese restaurant when we had two tables for a crowd - she sat at the other table, church lunches, the cell group just gone (someone moved to allow me to sit next to her), The church lunch just gone – again she and her two favourite male friends deep in discussion – not even a glance my way the whole time. I don’t go over because I want to see if she will look for me or want to sit where I am – it never happens. I’m always getting up and moving to where she is. When we are out I want her to be conscious of me, when we are looking for seating or socialising. I have no problem with her going off and talking to the ladies but to forsake my company for the company of other men makes me feel second best and unwanted. I want to be her best male friend but when we are out, it is very evident that I am not


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

maybe your ought to be more assertive. take charge. most importantly, talk to her about how her actions is hurting you. my husband is my 1st priority. i always want my husband to be by my side.


----------



## KNA2009 (Jun 24, 2010)

OK now the bad me wants to tell you to do the same thing to her with the prettiest women in your church groups or where-ever you socialize together. The good me wants to tell you to talk to her about your feelings honestly. There's nothing wrong with loving your woman or feeling threatened when she seems to highly enjoy the company of other men while ignoring you. When she does this again go over to her and request that she step aside with you while you point out the issue to her right then and there. (this depends on if she can take this type of criticism in public without making a spectacle) Confess to her the way it makes you feel and convey to her how her actions may come across to other judgemental people around.


----------



## Brewster 59 (Jun 19, 2010)

To me it sounds like she is treating you like chump change. Your the guy who she thinks will always be there no matter how she treats you, youre suppose to treat her like you worship the ground she walks on and can always depend on, no matter how she treats you. Dont stand for this, you deserve more than this, You have two choices either start playing the same game she is playing or tell her this changes or youre gone... but if you do that you better mean it!


----------

